# Chime In: Do you have HDMI and is it working with your 622/722



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone asked this question... I have not seen a lot of traffic on this issue lately. What I would like to do is for our members that are using HDMI. Post your HDMI configuration and if it is working well or not. I will then compile a list of what ones are working and what ones are not and post it at the top of the thread.

No rat holing this thread.. Straight and to the point. If you want to discuss a particular configuration mentioned here. Start a new thread. This thread is just to provide a short list of what is working and not..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I will start..

Setup: HDMI -> 5x1 Monoprice Switch -> HDMI -> DVI 

TV: Sony Grand Wega II (FK-60XBR800)

Works well no issues. Not using Audio Through HDMI obviously.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

622 HDMI -> Denon 3808 -> Samsung 67" DLP : no issues video or sound
622 HDMI -> Sharp Aquos 42" LCD : video only no issues


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine works fine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ViP622 HDMI -> Sony Grand Wega.
Been working great for 14 months.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

622 and 722 to Denon 4806 to Mits 65813 though a HDMI-DVI 25' cable. Note that the cables coming out of the Dish receivers are supported so that there is no downward tension to protect the HDMI connector. I had a connector pull off the board on a 622 and lost all HDMI once.

No issues at this time... great picture.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

HDMI > Onkyo SR705 > Panasonic 42PX77U = No problems


----------



## richz (Mar 13, 2005)

I have used a 722 and 622 HDMI to my Samsung 42" LCD no problem. Also I have used a 722 with a Sony 46" LCD with no problem. I had a lot of audio problems with a 612 using the HDMI. It simply did not work well and Dish replaced it with a 722 which fixed the problem.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

VIP 622 -> Sony 55A2000 

VIP 622 -> DVDO VP50 -> Sony 55A2000 

Both HDMI pathways have always worked without any issue.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron,



Ron Barry said:


> Someone asked this question... I have not seen a lot of traffic on this issue lately. What I would like to do is for our members that are using HDMI. Post your HDMI configuration and if it is working well or not. I will then compile a list of what ones are working and what ones are not and post it at the top of the thread.
> 
> No rat holing this thread.. Straight and to the point. If you want to discuss a particular configuration mentioned here. Start a new thread. This thread is just to provide a short list of what is working and not..


HDMI used to work a long time ago with my 622 earlier firmware revision and the Sanyo PLV-Z4 projector, directly connected with a 50ft cable.

It completely stopped working about one year ago. I suspect it was a firmware upgrade that broke it. I haven't bothered to investigate the reason since the component looks just as good with this projector at 720p.

My HDMI on the PLV-Z4 still works with another device, a Sony BDP-S300 Blu-ray player, so I know it's something wrong with the 622.


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

Livingroom ViP 622 to Philips 55PL9774. Using HDMI to DVI adapter. No video problems. Audio is via RCA Left/Right cables.
Bedroom ViP 622 to Visio VX32L set. Straight HDMI. No video problems. Audio is via RCA Left/Right cables.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

See my sig. Audio, too.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

My original 622's HDMI had no audio to my Philips 37" HD LCD TV.

I called Dish, they sent out a new one, and it has been working flawlessly for almost 2 years now.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Simple HDMI cable to Sony LCD TV has always worked since the 622 first came out (2/2006).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

622 to KeyDigital iSync Video Processor to Mitsubishi WD-52631 all via HDMI. No issues.

I actually run my sound out both the video processor to my Pioneer receiver and have sound via hdmi directly to the TV. If I turn up the TV volume, it sounds like an echo with just the tiniest of delays. Kinda cool...for about a minute.


----------



## DanimalG (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had no issues running HDMI output of the 722 into DVI-D input on a Toshiba 34HR83.


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

622 HDMI > Onkyo SR-805 > Panasonic TH-50PX60U > No problems
622 HDMI > Monoprice 5x1 > Sony LCD > No problems


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

622 HDMI > SONY KDS-603000A, never a problem
622 HDMI > Samsung HL-R6178W, never a problem


----------



## jmora (Jul 10, 2007)

622 HDMI -> Onkyo SR705 -> Samsung HL-S5087W
622 HDMI -> Samsung LN-T2342H

I'm relying on HDMI solely for both video and sound in either setup. Has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

622 HDMI -> Samsung HLR6167W (video only) - 622 replaced in November (HDMI failure)
722 HDMI -> Samsung LNT3253H (video + audio) - no problems to date (5 months so far)


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

622 HDMI -> Pioneer Pro-150FD, no problems, using an $8 6' HDMI cable I bought years ago.

No idea if audio over HDMI works though; I never mounted the speakers on the Pio.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Connected to a Toshiba 52HMX84 (DLP). Audio too. Never experienced an HDMI issue.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

622 HDMI -> Sony KDS-50A3000 (video only) - No problems.
622 HDMI -> HDMI to DVI cable -> Sony KF-50WE610 (video only) - No problems.

Works just fine; no issues. Have never tried or wanted to use the speakers on any of my HDTVs for audio with the 622.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

622 HDMI -> Sony KDF50E2000 (audio + video)

I have occational lipsync problems.


----------



## JimNtexas (Dec 10, 2007)

622 HDMI -> Generic $12 hdmi cable -> Samsung LCD TV.

Works fine, except audio is slightly out of synch with 622 optical output to stereo amp, so can't use both TV and amplifier at the same time.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

622 HDMI -> Monoprice 10' cable - > Panasonic PZ42700U 

Absolutely no problems.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

722> Samsung LCD: no issues


----------



## mrzeld (Feb 14, 2008)

picture: 722 HDMI -> 25ft amazon.com cheap HDMI Cable -> Sharp L46D64U LCD HDTV
audio: 722 toslink -> JVC reciever

works fine, never had issues. even bought a cheap 3-way HDMI switch off of ebay for future use (but am not currently using) and it worked fine also.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Two 622s HDMI to my Onkyo 705 and HDMI to DVI to my Samsung DLP TV. Audio is from the HDMI via the Onkyo 705. 
One problem the other day, one 622 quit sending audio to the Onkyo after latest firmware (4.49) update. I suspect the video was gone too but didn't check it at the time. Reboot fixed it.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

622 --> 25 meter HDMI cable --> Sony KDS60-A2020 (Never had any issues)


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

622->Toshiba 32HL76U for 7 months with no problems.

622->Toshiba 65HM167 with one problem in 10 months. One day last week it lost audio via HDMI. A HDMI reset took care of that. And it's still on 4.48.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

622 -> 6ft monoprice HDMI -> 46" Sharp Aquos, been set up for about 3 months now with no problems so far.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

722 -> HDMI -> Sony KDL40V3000. No issues.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

It looks like the question is more who doesn't have it working... 

Mine are Vip622>Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switch> Mitshubishi 52525
and Vip622>Sharp Aquos 42" 1080p (don't have the model # handy)

Both work just fine.


----------



## RGoldman (Mar 29, 2007)

622 running a 3' hdmi cable into a Denon receiver then a 6' hdmi cable out of the receiver to a Sony kds-50xbr1. Has worked perfectly from day 1.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

The HDMI issue has never been one that has affected most subscribers. Therefore, the list of how great it works for most can be very large, as is evidenced here. Perhaps a better thread would be if it doesn't work! Like I have indicated in prior posts, I have pretty much given up on Dish. Unfortunately, I am in that small minority where HDMI will not work because of the software. So no amount of new 622's, and I'm guessing the 722 also, will solve the problem.

I'm glad all of you are enjoying HDMI, as I did on prior instances! It is great when it is working. I wish it would work again for my set-up.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

622 > Sony 50" LCD rear projection. HDMI does NOT work.

I've had this setup for about 19 months. HDMI worked fine for at least 6 - 12 months. I had hooked up the component cables at some point to see the difference after reading a thread about that here, and never even noticed when it quit working. 

So I get my audio via dolby digital optical, and pic via component, and everything is beautiful!


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

622 with 3 foot HDMI to Samsung HL-T7288. It has never worked so I use component although the HDMI cable is still connected.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't use my HDMI port yet. Was saving up for an HD TV, but now have to use the money to pay for my hospital bill when I was hospitalized a couple of weeks ago with siezures that would not stop without medicine.


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

622 with HDMI to Samsung Plasma, video only. This worked with the 941 and has always worked with the 622.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got 2 ViP722's fed via monoprice HDMI cables to my Pioneer 950HD, audio and video works fine.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Works fine.

HDMI to DVI adapter to RCA Scenium 61" DLP TV.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

722 to Panasonic 42" plasma via 3m Monster HDMI cable. Occasionally the video will drop for 3-4 seconds. TOSLINK audio direct to home theater receiver, so no feedback on the audio.

Had the same video drops on my old DirecTIVO HD unit, which I always heard was a known issue with that old box. I was surprised (not in a good way) that the problems persist with the 722. Guess it is possible that the problem lies in the Panny's HDMI in, or the cable. Who knows?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

No issues here


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

722 to HDMI on Toshiba LCD


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

VIP622 --> 35' Monoprice HDMI to DVI cable --> Optoma HD72 projector.

Works fine (and looks awesome on the 110" screen); only issue I've ever seen is occasionally (like 4 times in a year) the video starts moving like 2 frames per second, might be some kind of handshake issue to the PJ through the long cable. To fix it I just go into the video mode screen (68), change the resolution, which forces the PJ to re-sync, then just let it time out and switch back to my original resolution.

I haven't figured out what causes this, but it's so infrequent and easy to fix it's pretty much a non-issue. It also only seems to happen on SD channels, but I'm not sure if that's true or coincidence.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

HDMI works fine; no issues here.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

622 HDMI -> Sharp 52 LCD.

No problems video or audio.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

622->Toshiba 52HM84. I've never had a problem with the HDMI on it.


----------



## jack95 (Nov 29, 2006)

622->Philips LCD. 7 months with no major problem. Haven't disconnected since installation. 

Occasionally will lose audio when switching from OTA channels within guide to HD channels. Sometimes simply stitching back or to another channel solves the problem. More rarely a soft DVR reset does the trick. Video will also flicker (grey snow-like video screen flash) when this occurs.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

622 HDMI > Monoprice hdmi cable > hdmi port 1 Yamaha 2700 receiver > 

Monoprice hdmi cable > hdmi input 2 Mitsubishi 65831

works fine with no problems.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

VIP 622 -> Panasonic 50PX75U via Monoprice HDMI
VIP 622 -> Yamaha VX2300 via Monoprice Optical

HDMI since 12/2007 no issues


----------



## SpikedRocker (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got 612 on Tuesday, no audio through HDMI. The installer said this was his 612 to install and has no info on it.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

On my third 622, and the HDMI only worked for one or two days after hooking it up. I'm using component now, tech support guy wanted me to use another HDMI cable to see if that was the problem. This is a refurbished unit Dish sent me.

The first two units failed with other problems.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have used HDMI since I first received the 622, so its been about 2.5 yrs with no problems.


----------



## Teran (Mar 16, 2007)

Works for me. Connected via a 30' HDMI cable from Firefold to a Sceptre X37SV-Naga in my kitchen. (also connected via component to the CRT projector in the media room)


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

It worked on my 622 when I got it. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in. It hasn't worked since. I suppose at some point I will go through the hassle of signing up for the warranty program and deal with it.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

VIP622 HDMI out --> Yamaha RX-V2600 AV receiver -->10 ft cable --> wall plate --> 25 ft cable --> Panasonic AE900U HD projector

Same 622 also drives RCA 34" CRT HDTV via component cables run about 60 ft. 

Has worked flawlessly for about 2 years. The Yamaha displays the audio signal characteristics, so I can see that I am receiving 5.1 Dolby from the 622 (when it is b'cast).

Cables and wall plate are from monoprice.com. No issues at all. Perfect video.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

VIP 622 --> Monoprice HDMI to DVI cable --> RCA Scenium 61" TV 
HDMI has worked perfectly since installation in February of 2006.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

622 HDMI -> HDMI to DVI cable -> Hitachi 57" 57XWX20B (HDTV Rear Projection)
622 digital audio -> Denon AVR-2802 (receiver)

video: no issues that I would say are caused by my connection. now the HD signal from the satellite is a different story (it goes in and out all the time)

audio: often experience the audio HD lag that many seem to experience


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

622 into Pioneer Kuro. HDMI does NOT work so I'm using component. The Pioneer was purchased late last year so I don't know if the 622 HDMI worked at any time prior to that.
Stuart


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

622 HDMI -> Samsung DLP

Lost HDMI output after a year, got new 622, and HDMI works again. Started having weird HDMI problems again, this time it was the HDMI port on the TV, moved to Port 2 on the TV everything is fine.

Use TV audio most of the time. Some times optical 622 out to Kenwood receiver. All good.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

622 HDMI > Cheap HDMI Cable > Monoprice 5x1 Switch > Cheap HDMI Cable > RCA 32" LCD

I don't use the HDMI for digital audio (optical direct to reciever) but the TV does receive a sharp picture and synced audio.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

622 -> HDMI -> Westy LCD (video and audio)
622 -> HDMI to DVI -> HD40-300 (video only)
both have Optical audio to AV recievers
One 622 was replaced due to failure of the HDMI Jack otherwise works just fine.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ViP222 -> Samsung HDMI

ViP722 -> HDMI->DVI -> Hitachi DVI

The rest of my receivers use Component Video YPrPb


----------



## kenyarnall (May 11, 2004)

VIP-722 --> Sony KDS-60A3000 (video only) via 6' Monoprice HDMI (audio via optical to Denon 3803). 

No problems at all, but only about 1 month of service.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

VIP-622 --> JVC D702B A/V Receiver (video and audio) --> Panasonic TH-50PH9UK 
Works perfectly - set up for 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Previously:
ViP622 --> monoprice.com HDMI cable --> Sony KDS55A2000
Since April, 2007

Now:
ViP722 --> monoprice.com HDMI cable --> Sony KDS55A2000
Replaced 622 in March, 2008 (not because of HDMI)


----------



## lkrupp (Apr 6, 2007)

Not to put a damper on things but surveys like this are pretty much useless. You will not be able to come to any conclusion for several reasons...

1. Forums like this concentrate the negative. People with problems are more likely to visit a forum like this to complain, rant, whatever. People without issues rarely come forward.

2. The vast majority of Dish subscribers (622/722 users) don't have a clue that this forum even exists. And even if they did they wouldn't hang out here. Only techno-weenie-geeks like us do that sort of thing. So this survey won't prove or disprove that particular combinations of HD receivers and HD TVs have issues.

3. This is what's known as a self-nominating survey in that only interested parties will participate thus skewing any meaningful conclusions. Basically only Dish knows how many users haver called in with problems. We'll never know.

You see this same sort of thing going in computer user support forums all the time. Two people find out they have the same problem and suddenly, BOOM!, it's a widespread, "known" issue. Then the carping begins about the incompetence of the manufacturer to deal with "known" issues. Sort of a mass hysteria of you like, feeding upon itself.

But hey, for the record, I'm running a Sharp Aquos 46" LCD (L46D62U) and 622 with no issues what-so-ever. Beautiful picture but, if you wander over to the Sharp Aquos forums, you find users commiserating with each other about how EVERY SINGLE one of my model TV has severe banding issues and how Sharp is ignoring users and what a piece of crap the TV is. Some claim to have returned their sets two or three times and still not gotten a "good" one. People like me are labeled as Sharp fanbois or just one of the "lucky" ones.

See what I mean?


----------



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Mitsubishi 57" DLP HDTV 57-731
DVR 622 via HDMI for video and audio

Works great since day one.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lkrupp said:


> Not to put a damper on things but surveys like this are pretty much useless. You will not be able to come to any conclusion for several reasons...
> 
> .....
> 
> See what I mean?


Well guess you missed the part about short and to the point. 

Fully understand your points and totaly agree with them, but that is not what this thread is about. There have been users on this forum that have had HDMI issues. Some have been hardware related and there have been some software ones..

This thread was to just a finger in the wind thread to see what users that are on this forum are experiencing with their HDMI. It actually was a result of a comment made in the bug thread that I felt needed futher exploring. It was not meant to draw any conclusions across the Dish sub spectrum, however, people that frequent this board tend to be of the power user type and also tend to have more than the average joe worth of equipment so I do feel it has value. Specially if a user searches for his TV model and finds others having similar HDMI issues with the same model.

No back on topic.. Remember keep it short.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Audio/Video from 622 (Monoprice 6') > Onkyo 905 (Monprioce 6') > iScan 50 (Monoprice HDMI to DVI converter to 50' optical DVI cable) > HD10K DLA progector.


----------



## buzzcut (Dec 12, 2006)

622---->6ft Monoprice cable---->Samsung 46" LCD

not a "technogeek" (with all due respect), so, not quite sure if some of the problems i experience are the hdmi cable, or, Dish problems. some discussions i have had, the info leads me to believe it's "Dish" related.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

622 HDMI --> Denon 2807 --> Panasonic TH50PX60U

Audio and video have worked just fine since the 622 was installed in October 2006.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Someone asked this question... I have not seen a lot of traffic on this issue lately. What I would like to do is for our members that are using HDMI. Post your HDMI configuration and if it is working well or not. I will then compile a list of what ones are working and what ones are not and post it at the top of the thread.
> 
> No rat holing this thread.. Straight and to the point. If you want to discuss a particular configuration mentioned here. Start a new thread. This thread is just to provide a short list of what is working and not..


I have a HDMI-to-DVI going into a DWIN Transvision 4 front projector. Worked for over a year great with my 622, then all of a sudden about a month ago it wouldn't work when first turned on, but would work if you unplugged it and reseated it. I replaced the 622 with a 722 and have the same results.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

*Vip612>Nexxtech 3X1 HDMI Switcher.
Toshiba D-VR5SU upconverting DVD/VHS recorder>Nexxtech 3X1 HDMI Switcher.
Nextech 3X1 HDMI Switcher> Sony KDL 32S2000.
Note: only 1 HDMI input on Sony TV.

No problems yet.*


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

Samsung DLP, 1 HDMI. Working great


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

622 50' HDMI --- the original 622 had to be replaced because HDMI did not work!!
722 6' HDMI
Both are working OKay now!!!!


----------



## swlee (Mar 15, 2008)

722 >> Monoprice 6' HDMI >> Pioneer 6010

Works fine!


----------



## AzLarry (Jul 9, 2007)

HDMI is fine for me, video only. Never had a problem (since 8/2007).

722 -> Vizio L37HDTV
622 -> Panasonic TH-50PX75U

All Monoprice cables.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Working fine!

622 Receiver

HDMI->Monoprice 4x1 HDMI Switch->Mitsubishi HC4900 Projector
Toslink to Yamaha surround system
plus
60 foot runs to hot tub for
Component->Westinghouse 27" LCD
RCA->Hot tub sound system


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Vip612 with L473 software --> 8' HDMI --> Sharp 32D64U Input #5 HDMI

When I turn off the TV for a few minutes and then turn it back on, no picture or sound. Using power button on 612 remote to turn receiver off and then on has no effect. Can only restore picture and sound by disconnecting HDMI cable for at least 10 seconds and then reconnecting it, or by restarting the 612.


----------



## jfbar1 (Mar 8, 2008)

2 setups
1 612 into 40xbr4-does NOT work at first, have to keep cycling inputs and after several times, it comes up.
1 722 into Tosh 50hdx82 (via Sony da3300es and hdmi/dvi adapter)- if switching to componet, I lose hdmi till power cycle, if just starting everything up, all is good.

BTW- I DO notice a clearer picture using HDMI with both setups.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

working fine: mono price HDMI and DVI adapter on TV


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

622 and a mits 62 inch dlp with no HDMI issues !


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Works for me ... even with a 25 foot HDMI monoprice cable ... 2 years now


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

622>monster hdmi cable>2004 wd52525 Mitsubishi DLP TV. No video, no audio and I'm on my 4th replacement receiver.Are there problems with the 722?


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Vip612 with L473 software --> 8' HDMI --> Sharp 32D64U Input #5 HDMI
> 
> When I turn off the TV for a few minutes and then turn it back on, no picture or sound. Using power button on 612 remote to turn receiver off and then on has no effect. Can only restore picture and sound by disconnecting HDMI cable for at least 10 seconds and then reconnecting it, or by restarting the 612.


I should mention that I have three other viewing locations installed here:
Vip211 --> HDMI --> Sharp 32D64U
Vip211 --> HDMI --> Sharp 65D64U
Vip722 --> HDMI --> Sharp 42D64U
These three work just fine. The configuration with the 612 is the only one exhibiting the problem described earlier.

Does anyone know whether the HDMI specification requires the receiver of the video/audio stream (i.e., the TV) to send status information to the transmitter (i.e., the 612 DVR) over the HDMI cable? Perhaps the 612 is incorrectly responding to a "monitor off" status report from the TV by permanently terminating its transmission.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

ViP 622 > HDMI > Samsung LN-S4051D works fine.

The HDMI port on my first 622 quit after 1 year, but I've had no problems since receiving a replacement unit.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

722 (HDMI) > Samsung Dlp > optical out > Denon = stereo (not Dolby Digital)

722 (HDMI) > Samsung DLP + 722 (optical) > Denon = HD


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

Just replaced my 622 with a 722 - the HDMI failed on the 622 the $75 upgrade was worth the hassle of not having to convince Dish it was the unit not the cable.
I have it connected to a Sharp 52", 1080P TV. I notice little if any difference between HDMI and Component, I have them both hooked up now and can toggle between.


----------



## trevj (Mar 13, 2008)

No problems here.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

No trubbas.


622 L4.49 --> HDMI ----> SamSung HL-T6189S
622 L4.49 --> OPTICAL -> Denon AVR3803


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Video and Audio through HDMI looks good here too.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

ViP622 to Sharp LCD via HDMI (audio and video). So far, 11 months in, no problems.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No problemo.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

vip 622 / samsung 1080p hls5087w dlp hdmi works fine for 2 years now


----------



## sotti (Jan 6, 2006)

VIP622->marantz sr7001->tosh 42rv530

all HDMI, no problems, cheap monoprice cables.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

(1)VIP622
|-> HDMI -> Sony 60A2000
|-> 50' Component -> Samsung LCD

No problems since installation, over a year ago


----------



## tdutcher (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 722 using HDMI into HP 47" LCD - works great!!!!
Terry


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

HDMI on my 622 has never worked since day one.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Two 622's with version 449.

Right now I have both 449's connected to the same 'Philips 47" 1080p LCD Monitor 47pfl7422d/37' using HDMI.
Feeding the HDMI to my 'Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" LCD' using HDMI=>DVI connector still works fine as well.

HDMI is fine here.... 

Then again....... I have seen no issues with HDMI on the 622 with any release.. they all have worked fine for me!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HDMI works fine and has since October 2006 but I use the component video out because the picture is much better on my RPTV. HDMI washes out the black level causing a "flat" looking picture.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

50/50 in my case – My older 622 (Rev D) has a totally dead HDMI port. The newer 622 (Rev E) HDMI port works fine and is used that way every day. The 622 with the bad port has been that way since it was first delivered and installed by DISH and DISH knows it – it’s was tested and verified by the DISH field rep that installed it as defective and has been annotated as such on my account. Currently it’s not problem for me since that 622 is connected to an RPTV that only has component HD inputs. When the time comes that I need to change my connection requirements to HDMI, DISH has promised to exchange the receiver at no additional cost.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

722 HDMI to Sony VW50 projector, no problems

722 HDMI to Vizio 50" plasma, occasional video freeze problems


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

HDMI from Vip622 to Sony 55" RP LCD for 2 years, no problems.

HDMI from second Vip622 to Sony 46" RP LCD for 1 year, also no problems.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

622 HDMI to Panny 50"
Optical to Outlaw Audio pre/pro. Same config for 14 months.

No issues until last week. Now frequent video & audio freezes. Lasts for 2 or 3 seconds. Occurs 2 or 3 times per hr. SD & HD channels.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

622 to LG 32LC2DU works fine.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

HDMI from my 622 to my Onkyo receiver and then on to my Mits HD1000 projector. No problems since I set this up in Oct.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

No issues:

722-->HDMI-->SONY STR-DG910-->HDMI-->SHARP LC-52D64U


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

722 -> 3' HDMI cable -> Optoma HD3000 Switcher/scan converter -> 25' HDMI cable -> Ceiling panel -> 3' HDMI/DVI adaptor -> Optoma HD7100 projector.

No problems at all.


----------



## dwcleck (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine required having the back of the DVR near the wall and then pulling the HDMI cable upwards so the wall held upward tension on the HDMI cable as it entered the port. This worked for me. Sounds like a loose connection inside or the port wires where they touch the hdmi cable wires or vice versa is my problem. Its working but I don't like having to stay this way. Should I tell Dish to send another one anyway?


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Tried the HDMI after owning the 622 for about 18 months, doesn't work. $50 to get it fixed, haven't bothered as I don't have any other HDMI equipment.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

dwcleck said:


> Mine required having the back of the DVR near the wall and then pulling the HDMI cable upwards so the wall held upward tension on the HDMI cable...


You have the well-known defective solder joint problem. It won't get better, and eventually it will fail. You can either wait, or get it replaced now. Hint - when you talk to CS, they'll tell you to try several things. Just tell them wiggling the connecton temprarily restores video. They should ship you a replacement without problem.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Arky said:


> 622 HDMI to Panny 50"
> Optical to Outlaw Audio pre/pro. Same config for 14 months.
> 
> No issues until last week. Now frequent video & audio freezes. Lasts for 2 or 3 seconds. Occurs 2 or 3 times per hr. SD & HD channels.


Try a hard reboot, if you haven't already. Unplug the 622 for a few minutes, plug it back in.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

See signature,no issues


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

wje said:


> Try a hard reboot, if you haven't already. Unplug the 622 for a few minutes, plug it back in.


Thank you for the response. I actually unseated/reseated the HDMI cable & haven't had this issue since. I will hard reboot if it occurs again. I really don't want to lose my recorded programs via a hardware switchout.
JT


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

622 connected to Hitachi Plasma via HDMI since day one. No problems so far. Also using component, S-Video and composite for other sets


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

622 HDMI - DVI to 720p Toshiba rear projector 42" worked at the beginning but I lost the videosignal every so often so I switched to component

622 HDMI to 720p Samsung 32" does not work - have it hooked up via component to my Yamaha YSP-4000 and Yamaha to my LCD via HDMI. This config works fine.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

ViP722 here - use HDMI daily - no probs.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> vip 622 / samsung 1080p hls5087w dlp hdmi works fine for 2 years now


yesterday i had to reset my box because there was no signal coming out of the hdmi port. 1st time and it's strange. hope this means nothing.  it's working now. have had this box for 2 years.


----------



## Tokafatty (Mar 16, 2008)

ViP722 DVR -> Onkyo TX-SR705 -> HP Pavilion MD6580 DLP Rear Projection. No problems so far after 2 months.


----------



## FSE (Jul 26, 2007)

622 HDMI to DVI on my Vizio P42hd plasma stopped working about a month ago. Re-seating the cable will bring it back until the 3am download. After a download I lose the handshake/connection. I have tried this on 3 separate 622's. Same problem on all three.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

622 to Toshiba RP CRT (2002 vintage) with hdmi/DVI cable.
622 to SONY SXRD (2007) with HDMI
622 with component (no hdmi or DVI available) Toshiba RP CRT (1999 vintage)

No problem with the HDMI outputs.


----------



## pegazuz (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently 722 hooked up by Dish tech thru component connections to Dish HD tv. He didn't want to use the HDMI connections since he said they had experienced problems that way and the component should give just as good pix. The TV was made for them by RCA. This TV worked great in HD with 921 HDMI connection for sound and pix. Three 622's didn't work reliably but they didn't work either with any other TV. The 722 has very poor color on the HD TV even after Dish Tech tried adjusting color.Sound is OK. I plan to try hooking it up with HDMI and also composite connections to be sure TV still has good color. At first everything was yellow green. After Tech made some adjustments people have skin color that looks OK and there is blue but no green for grass. We are just delighted to have the 722's working at all after three defective 622's and months of frustration trying to get them fixed and replaced. The other 722 has good color on regular TV.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

pegazuz said:


> Currently 722 hooked up by Dish tech thru component connections to Dish HD tv. He didn't want to use the HDMI connections since he said they had experienced problems that way and the component should give just as good pix. The TV was made for them by RCA. This TV worked great in HD with 921 HDMI connection for sound and pix. Three 622's didn't work reliably but they didn't work either with any other TV. The 722 has very poor color on the HD TV even after Dish Tech tried adjusting color.Sound is OK. I plan to try hooking it up with HDMI and also composite connections to be sure TV still has good color. At first everything was yellow green. After Tech made some adjustments people have skin color that looks OK and there is blue but no green for grass. We are just delighted to have the 722's working at all after three defective 622's and months of frustration trying to get them fixed and replaced. The other 722 has good color on regular TV.


921 or 942? My 921 had the DVI only connection...


----------



## SattManager (Apr 15, 2008)

ViP622 connected via HDMI directly to my Sony 52" XBR4. Using an inexpensive ASKA HDMI cable and no issues at all. Used a Higher quality cable just to see if it was any better picture or sounds and no difference so returned the high end cable.


----------

